# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Make the Zero line bold

## mra1984

Hi all,

Is it possible to make the 0% line bold on a line graph?

So I have a graph of % difference - some are positive and some negative and I want to accentuate the 0% line in the middle?

Any ideas?

Thanks 
Matthew

----------


## Andy Pope

Assume the axis is on the 0% point you could increase the weight of the axis

----------


## mra1984

but that increases the weight of all the lines?  I just want to increase the 0% line only... it doesn't always fall exactly on the x-axis.  Thanks

----------


## Andy Pope

It would help if you posted workbook example of such.

If you can not use the axis then plotting data series is another alternative.

----------


## mra1984

thanks , now attached example

----------


## Andy Pope

2 examples included.

First uses the horizontal axis

Second uses additional data series on secondary axis.
Secondary horizontal axis is unformatted so you can see it. Remove tick marks, ticklabels amd line.

----------


## mra1984

Thanks.  I was aware of option two but would like to use option 1.  However, how do you do this?  On your examples, I appear to be able to select the horizontal category axis and format it (so quite easy) but on my graph I cannot select the horizontal axis alone?

Thanks again

----------


## Andy Pope

That's because you original chart has no horizontal axis applied.

select the chart and use Chart Tools > Layout > Axes > Primary Horizontal Axis > Show Left to Right.

The format the axis to have thick coloured line style.
set Tick mark and tick labels to none.

----------


## mra1984

Thanks so much

----------


## Allanx

Andy Pope
Re: Make the Zero line bold
2 examples included.

Both examples show what I want to do, i.e., make the Zero line bold, but there are no instructions for how to do it.

----------


## protonLeah

Allanx,
Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------

